# NBA Player teaches Secrets about Skill Development



## Joe Alexander (Sep 19, 2021)

Quick video about basketball development, from an ex-NBA player. Not just HOW, but plenty of WHY in here, some stories, some insights.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrKgyB8Y8QA


----------



## rhtyjte (Oct 24, 2021)

thank youuuu !!!!


----------

